# Bad teeth



## BiologyBrain (May 15, 2019)

my hubby & I just inherited a 22 acre farm complete with mini mare (35 years old!!) and a 4-5 year old mini jack. He’s getting gelded May 20 and I’ll ask the vet about this then too, but I’m wondering about his teeth. His 2nd incisors (I think) are twisted. It seems like he eats just fine since he’s just on pasture and looks like he’s in good weight/condition. Here’s the best photo I got of his funny teeth. What do you guys think?


----------



## chandab (Jun 6, 2019)

He looks quite young, corner incisors are either still baby teeth or just new permanents coming in (and, I just reread after typing, and see he is young). Sometimes the baby caps don't pop off in a timely fashion, and the permanents end up a bit twisted; most of the time it causes them no issue other than a funny smile


----------



## plaid mare (Sep 13, 2019)

I don't know anything about donkeys. Do they share the same teeth as horses?


----------

